# pregnant ghost shrimp



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

i have 3 pregnant ghost shrimp. they were in my 10 gallon tank with goldfish. i separated them into a breeding net and put some plants in there for them. any recommendations?


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Supposedly there is 2 types of ghost shrimp.

One needs brackish water for the larvae to survive and grow to maturity than gradually adapt to freshwater.

Second, breeds in freshwater.

I had so many ghost shrimp, pregos in fact, but never any shrimplets. Dunno if there is even 2 types, but thats the word thats being past around.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

2 types? No way! More like 10! But the larva are very sensative, you really need a devoted tank to raise american glass shrimp.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I've raised the ghost shrimp that you buy from the LFS as feeders from fry to adulthood several times. I put 1 pregnant female into a 1 gallon Betta container with tons of Java Moss then pulled her out as soon as the eggs hatched. Supposedly, adults eat the young. They grow very slowly. A better choice might be a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

NeonRob said:


> I've raised the ghost shrimp that you buy from the LFS as feeders from fry to adulthood several times. I put 1 pregnant female into a 1 gallon Betta container with tons of Java Moss then pulled her out as soon as the eggs hatched. Supposedly, adults eat the young. They grow very slowly. A better choice might be a 2.5 gallon tank.


stupid question....will i see when the eggs are hatched? or will i just see the eggs off of the mama?


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

eggs of the momma


----------



## azzazal (Dec 27, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> eggs of the momma


THANK YOU! ok, i got one mommie who "dropped" her eggs somewhere. where do they go?


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

I have bred ghost shrimps (sold as feeder shrimps in LFS) before in a 5 gallon tank. As long as your tank is really cycled with lots of micro-organisms and a sponge covering the intake of your power filter (unless you have a sponge filter also - I have both running at the same time), you should be able to breed them together (adults and larvae). However, you cannot have any fish whatsoever in the same tank because no matter how small your fish are, they will devour the ghost shrimps' larvae.


----------

